# retrofit power steering



## csas309 (Apr 9, 2014)

Has anybody looked into using a marine (boat) steering unit as a retrofit? A Coast Guard buddy suggested it. They are made as hydraulic or mechanical units. I have a a circa 1982 C.F. Struck Turf Rider. It has hydraulics which I could easily tap. The old thang works like a mule but the steering has always been "Armstrong" and I'm not getting any younger. I'll be researching this idea but wondered if anyone else ever considered it.


----------

